# فرصة لا تعوض عرض قوى على شاشات kmc-tit-atc والتوصيل مجانا



## asmaa essa (31 مارس 2014)

شاشات atc


شاشة 32 بوصة led والسعر 659.ريال.


شاشة 50 بوصة led والسعر 1949 ريال.


شاشة 55 بوصة led والسعر 2499 ريال.


شاشة 60 بوصة led والسعر 3299ريال.


=======================


شاشات kmc


شاشة 32 بوصة led والسعر 699.ريال.
شاشة 39 بوصة led والسعر 1069 ريال.


شاشة 40 بوصة led والسعر 1199 ريال.


شاشة 46 بوصة led والسعر 1699.ريال.


=======================-


شاشات tit


شاشة 32 بوصة led والسعر 749.ريال.


شاشة 39 بوصة led والسعر 1069 ريال.


شاشة 40 بوصة led والسعر 1199 ريال.


======================


جميع الشاشات بضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية وسنة ضمان شامل.


قطع داخلية وشاشة داخلية سامسونج.


=====================


أتصل لنصلك أينما كنت


التوصيل لباب المنزل مجانا لاهالى الرياض


و باسعار الشحن لباقى مدن المملكة 


الشحن عن طريق فيديكس او زاجل


----------

